# IDENTIFICAO DE ESPCIES > Peixes >  Sarotherodon Melanotheron?!! S por diverso 7

## Antonio Silva

Facil esta identificao :SbSourire2:  , ou nem por isso  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Filipe Silva

garoupa?

----------


## Antonio Silva

> garoupa?


No, nem pensar... 
embora possam comer peixes recm nascidos porque so omnivoros, tendem
mais para as algas, e so pelo que tenho observado e tem sido defendida a tese por quem os mantem que so 100% Reefsave  :Palmas:  .
So habitantes da costa da Africa Ocidental  :yb665:

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Ciclideo?!

----------


## Rui Peixoto

Sarotherodon Melanotheron ?  :Smile: 

parece uma tilapia...

cumps
RP

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Sarotherodon Melanotheron ? 
> 
> parece uma tilapia...
> 
> cumps
> RP


 :Ol: Viva
Parece ser, vejam aqui

_Sarotherodon melanotheron_

Pesquisa por imagens
Sarotherodon Melanotheron

Pela descrio  uma espcie estuarina que se aventura no mangue e evolui tanto em guas doces, como em guas salobras, como em salgadas, uma Tilapia.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Antonio Silva

> Ciclideo?!


Sim ,sem dvida!!




> Sarotherodon Melanotheron ? 
> 
> parece uma tilapia...


 mesmo!!! 
Family: Cichlidae

Subfamily: Pseudocrenilabrinae

Tribe: Tilapiini

Specie: Sarotherodon Melanotheron 

Tamanho mdio adulto 20 cms
Originrio da costa ocidental de Africa - desde o Senegal at  Rep. Popular do Congo, quer em Rios , mangais , esturios e em pleno oceano Atlantico.
Estes meus exemplares so "netos"  :yb624:  , de exemplares selvagens capturados numa expedio feita por 2 Portugueses (Miguel Figueiredo e Delfim Machado) ao arquiplago dos Bijags (Guin Bissau),onde  foram observados
exemplares a viver em rios de agua doce e em pleno oceano atlantico.
Vivem confortavelmente e reproduzem-se em guas que vo desde os 0 aos 38 ppt  :SbSourire19:  , e experiencias cientificas demonstraram que sobrevive a 100 ppt :SbPoisson6:  

http://nis.gsmfc.org/nis_factsheet.php?toc_id=198

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Ol: Viva
Sem dvida um peixe com uma ampla capacidade de adaptao a habitats bem diferentes, o que seguramente contribuir para o sucesso da sua continuidade ou mesmo como base para especiao.

Aqui penso que se pode ver/ler um pouco mais sobre Delfim Machado e na imagem o Joo Milhinhos



http://diario.vadio.com/archives/aqu...lia/index.html

aqui num sistema marinho


e aqui uma postura abundante de um casal bastante prolfico

http://diario.vadio.com/archives/2004/11/21/index.html



j agora um apontamento tambm muito interessante sobre um cicldeo c nas nossas guas (Lago do Campo Grande - Lisboa)

 Cichlasoma facetum "Campus Grandis"

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Rui Peixoto

> Aqui penso que se pode ver/ler um pouco mais sobre Delfim Machado que penso ser a pessoa na imagem ???


Boas Pedro,

No  o Delfim  :Smile: 

 o Joo Milhinhos, faz parte tambem da APC (Associao Portuguesa de Ciclideos).

Cumps
RP

----------


## Antonio Silva

Ol Rui,
J v que tambem conheces o "pessoal" da APC, de facto tinha de ser assim para uma identificao to rpida destas "raridades" :Pracima:  , eu sou o scio n 28....
Mais alguns dados sobre a expedio:
http://fmbij2004.xpto.org/

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

J tive exemplares de tilapias e cheguei a fazer criao mas de facto nunca me tinha ocorrido que podessem viver em gua salgado, extraordinrio :EEK!:

----------

